# Umgebung Alzey, Mainz



## alf126 (27. Mai 2015)

hallo zusammen,

ich wohne seit letztem jahr in alzey/erbes-büdesheim und will nun auch das gelände wieder befahren. vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere für ein paar touren. gerne im umkreis bis 20km - dann bin ich schon mal warm pedaliert. bergab oder bergauf...bin für alles bereit, hauptsache so wenig wie möglich asphalt unterm reifen.

gruss
ralf


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2015)

Von Alzey nach Mz sind es aber mehr als 20km. Für Dich wäre der Donnersberg prima geeignet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nori83 (13. Juni 2015)

Komme aus Offenheim.Also fast Nachbarn


----------



## alf126 (15. Juni 2015)

offenheim liegt ja vor der tür. wenn du lust hast, dann können wir uns gerne für eine feierabendrunde bzw. wochenendtour treffen. sag einfach bescheid, wie es dir am besten passen würde.

gruß
ralf


----------



## Nori83 (15. Juni 2015)

Klar könn ma machen. Abends hab ich eigentlich immer Zeit


----------



## Benutzer_2015 (10. September 2015)

Hier, noch ein Offenheimer!


----------



## Nori83 (15. September 2015)

Kennen wir uns?


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. September 2015)

Hätte nicht erwartet das sich hier Leute aus der nahen Umgebung rumtreiben 
Komme aus Oberwiesen


----------



## Nori83 (22. September 2015)

Oberwiesen is ja nur um die Ecke


----------



## dumpmybrain (25. September 2015)

Übern Berg max. 10 km  Wäre auch mal bei einer Tour dabei, solange das Tempo nicht zu hoch ist...


----------



## Nori83 (27. September 2015)

Wenn du auf Bikepark stehst. Wir sind nächsten Samstag 
Beerfelden im Bikepark und kannst mit wenn du Lust hast.

Können aber auch so mal ne Tour fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. November 2015)

Hallo Ralf,
ich wohne in Bermersheim v.d.H.
Hier treiben sich einige aus dem Alzeyer Raum herum


----------



## Nori83 (29. Dezember 2015)

Und werden hoffentlich noch mehr


----------



## alf126 (30. Dezember 2015)

moin zusammen, schön zu sehen, das doch einige aus der gegend sich hier rum treiben. wer hat lust am Wochenende - samstag würde mir besser passen - eine runde zu drehen? da ihr alle locals seid würde ich mich einfach anschließen und brauche nicht Pfadfinder spielen. 

@johannes, du hast mal von der schillerhain runde gesprochen. das wäre vielleicht was.

gruß
ralf


----------



## Nori83 (30. Dezember 2015)

Aber ich kenn mich im Schillerhain net aus. Gerhard und Bernd kennen sich da glaub ich aus


----------



## alf126 (30. Dezember 2015)

also am samstag treffen wir uns um 14:30 Uhr in offenheim an der Kreuzung. wer lust und zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

eine strecke werden wir schon finden.


----------



## Benutzer_2015 (30. Dezember 2015)

alf126 schrieb:


> also am samstag treffen wir uns um 14:30 Uhr in offenheim an der Kreuzung. wer lust und zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> eine strecke werden wir schon finden.



Hallo!
Wo soll es denn anschließend hingehen bzw. was ist geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nori83 (1. Januar 2016)

Da gibt's kein Plan. Mal schauen wo wir rauskommen


----------



## alf126 (1. Januar 2016)

der langsamste bestimmt das tempo und rennen müssen wir alle keins mehr gewinnnen. der einzige plan ist spass zu haben.


----------



## Benutzer_2015 (1. Januar 2016)

Ok klasse, dann sieht man sich morgen. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Lindwurm (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Die Tour von heute wird wegen dem Sauwetter auf morgen verschoben.
wollen wir hoffen das es besser wird.
Uhrzeit erstmal gleich. wenn sich was ändert meld ich mich morgen früh.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Nori83 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hab dann mein Bike mal wieder sauber


----------



## Lindwurm (5. Januar 2016)

War ganz schön eingesaut.
Hat aber tierischen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Januar 2016)

Aha!
Bernd


----------



## Lindwurm (5. Januar 2016)

Du wolltest ja nicht


----------



## Donnerbolzen (9. Januar 2016)

Hoffentlich hat die Tour um KH gefallen


----------



## Nori83 (10. Januar 2016)

In Beerfelden war mehr Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (11. Januar 2016)

War den der einfarbige look abgesprochen? 
War wohl passend zum Dreckwetter.
Tour war wie immer Top.


----------



## Benutzer_2015 (29. Januar 2016)

Gude!
Grad die neue bike am lesen und auf S.22 stellen Profis ihre PS-Boliden vor. AZ-GT 3997 (Porsche GT3).
Wusste gar nicht, dass Karl Platt hier in der Nähe wohnt...


----------



## Nori83 (11. März 2016)

Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## Lindwurm (11. März 2016)

Hallo Johannes 
Morgen Donnersberg.
Sonntag Bad Kreuznach.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. März 2016)

Hallo Bernd,
Startzeit und Startpunkt der jeweiligen Tour wären hilfreich


----------



## Lindwurm (11. März 2016)

Er hat ja meine Nummer und schon weiß er bescheid.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. März 2016)

Und was ist mit allen anderen im Forum?


----------



## Nori83 (11. März 2016)

Sonntag Bad Kreuznach wär ne Option. Morgen wollt ich nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. März 2016)

Super Tour in KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. März 2016)

Super Tour am Donnersberg


----------

